# DSGVO: Erste Abmahn-Anwälte sind schon aktiv



## sascha (3 Juni 2018)

*Es war zu erwarten: Die neue Datenschutzgrundverordnung (DSGVO) hat prompt die ersten Abmahn-Anwälte auf den Plan gerufen, die mit den Vorschriften Kasse machen wollen. Spannend ist nun, wie lange die Politik dem Treiben zusieht.*

https://www.computerbetrug.de/2018/06/dsgvo-erste-abmahn-anwaelte-sind-schon-aktiv-10787


----------



## jupp11 (4 Juni 2018)

https://www.t-online.de/digital/id_...e-woche-dsgvo-abmahnungen-haben-begonnen.html


> Die befürchtete Abmahnwelle sei allerdings nicht eingetreten, sagte IT-Rechtsexperte Solmecke der Deutschen Presse-Agentur. Das könne auch daran liegen, dass es noch immer große Rechtsunsicherheit gebe. "Selbst Abmahner wissen im Moment nicht, was hinter vielen Regelungen der DSGVO steckt." Auch die Behörden seien derzeit selbst mit der neuen Verordnung überfordert. Es könne zwar im Wettbewerbsrecht künftig das ein oder andere Abmahnschreiben geben. "Abmahnwellen, wie sie in der Vergangenheit häufig schwarzmalerisch bezeichnet worden sind, sehe ich allerdings nicht anrollen."


Hoffen wir mal das Beste, dass die befüchtete Abmahnlawine nicht eintritt.
https://netzpolitik.org/2018/abmahnungen-und-der-datenschutz-den-deutschen-sonderweg-beenden/


> Es gibt erste Berichte über Anwälte, die mit Abmahnungen wegen Datenschutzverstößen Geld verdienen wollen. Im Interview mit netzpolitik.org fordert Jurist Ulf Buermeyer die Große Koalition auf, dieser Praxis endlich einen Riegel vorzuschieben. Nur in Deutschland sei dieses Geschäftsmodell überhaupt möglich.


Deutschland  ist  oft das Land der der unbegrenzten Unsicherheit.
https://www.focus.de/digital/intern...er-keine-abmahnwelle-in-sicht_id_9017033.html


> Verheerende Folge wurden prophezeit, bis zuletzt hielten die Unkenrufe und Warnungen. Nun ist die Datenschutz-Grundverordnung seit knapp einer Woche europaweit gültig. Was ist passiert?
> 
> „Die Welt steht noch“, sagt Rechtsanwalt Christian Solmecke. „Die schlimmen Befürchtungen vieler Unternehmen haben sich bislang nicht bestätigt.“ Dennoch war das neue Regelwerk in vielen Bereichen folgenreich - und führte zu teils kuriosen Konsequenzen.


Nix genaues weiß man nicht...


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 Juni 2018)

*Die EU-Datenschutz-VO
ist laut Amazon & Co.
absolut für den Popo,
und die, die ihre Zeit verschwenden,
diesen Irrsinn anzuwenden,
werden in der Klapse enden,
und wenn sie dann dort angelangen
von Beamten der EU empfangen!*


----------



## Heiko (5 Juni 2018)




----------



## Reducal (9 Juni 2018)

Der Ironie muss ich mich anschließen:



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Blöd nur, dass dieser DVO-nur für Ottonormalo, Unternehmen und jeden anderen (innereueopäischen), seriösen Dödel gilt, aber nicht für Behörden, behördenübergreifende Institutionen _und schon gar nicht für die Halunken, die unsere Daten verschleudern._
> .... komme zum Ergebnis, dass diese VO vor allem der Abmahnindustrie Vorschub leistet.


----------



## jupp11 (12 Juni 2018)

Es wird schlimmer als befürchtet:
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/digital/kommentar-schuetzt-die-kleinen-1.4010710


> Wie Anwälte mit Abmahnungen abzocken
> Ein abgekürzter Name im Impressum, ein Fehler in der Widerrufsbelehrung? Zack, abgemahnt. Vor allem kleine Händler treibt das reihenweise in den Ruin.


http://www.sueddeutsche.de/digital/online-handel-die-abmahn-abzocke-1.4010771


> Abmahnungen dürfen kein Geschäftsmodell sein
> Das Problem mit den Abmahnungen ist seit Langem bekannt. Die Politik aber tut bislang wenig, um der Abzocke einen Riegel vorzuschieben.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (20 Juni 2018)

Man nennt sie auch "mandantenlose Ächzanwälte", die sich dank ihrer Qualität ihre Geschäftsmodelle äußerhalb ihrer Kanzleien suchen (müssen). An Kaufhof & Co. trauen sie sich  (natürlich) nicht heran, weshalb es die vermutetermaßen die Schwächsten trifft. 

Man kann zynischerweise auch von der "Gesundheitspolizei der Gewerbe" reden, natürliche Auslese halt. 

Nur wer darf dann seine Zähne ins Fleisch dieser Ächzanwälte schlagen?


----------



## jupp11 (1 August 2018)

https://www.zeit.de/2018/30/dsgvo-hamburg-entruempler-abmahnung
Bisher  ist der befürchete Abmahntsunami ( noch ) ausgeblieben aber  Einzelrambos 
versuchen auf Raubzug zu gehen 


> D. W. hat selbst viele Jahre in einer großen Kanzlei gearbeitet, die im Abmahngeschäft tätig ist. Dann kamen ihm Zweifel, und er wechselte die Seiten. Heute arbeitet er für BRR Rechtsanwälte in Esslingen und vertritt dort Mandanten, die von Abmahnungen betroffen sind. "Bisher", sagt er, "ist die ganz große Abmahnwelle ausgeblieben." Das liege vor allem an der unsicheren Rechtslage.


----------



## sascha (10 August 2018)

Unfassbar viel Lärm um wenig - und sehr viel Verunsicherung. Und die Einzelrambos sollte man aktuell auch im Griff haben...


----------



## manuel2hh (6 September 2018)

Ob die Abmahner damit durchkommen, sehe ich erst einmal kritisch.


----------



## Hippo (6 September 2018)

Wenns Dich aber trifft hast trotzdem erstmal die Verteidigungskosten an der Backe.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (7 September 2018)

Unfug, die Verteidigungskosten hast Du nur an der Backe, wenn Du 
a) einen Anwalt mandatierst und 
b) vergessen hast, den darauf hinzuweisen, seine Kosten zum Gegenstand der Verteidigung zu machen und/oder
c) in der Konstellation auch noch vor dem Amtsgericht verlierst

Da vorm Amtsgericht ein Anwaltszwang besteht, sehe ich keinen Grund, einen Anwalt zu mandatieren. Gegen  Anwälte, die es nötig haben mit Abmahnungen ihre Brötchen zu verdienen sollte man in aller Regel sich selbst verteidigen können.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (7 September 2018)

Beitrag korrigiert, vorm Amtsgericht besteht kein Anwaltszwang



Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Unfug, die Verteidigungskosten hast Du nur an der Backe, wenn Du
> a) einen Anwalt mandatierst und
> b) vergessen hast, den darauf hinzuweisen, seine Kosten zum Gegenstand der Verteidigung zu machen und/oder
> c) in der Konstellation auch noch vor dem Amtsgericht verlierst
> ...


----------



## jupp11 (7 September 2018)

sascha schrieb:


> - und sehr viel Verunsicherung.


https://t3n.de/news/fuenf-prozent-d...n-bereits-dsgvo-abmahnungen-bekommen-1094436/


> „In erster Linie hat die DSGVO zu Unsicherheit geführt – oft ist nicht klar, wie die neuen Bestimmungen angewendet werden müssen“, kritisierte BVDW-Vizepräsident Thomas Duhr in einer entsprechenden Mitteilung des Verbands. Problem seien unklare Formulierungen der Verordnung und sich widersprechende Vorgaben, so Duhr. „Jetzt regiert die Unsicherheit, die in diesem Fall eine gesamte Wirtschaft lähmt.“


Wie oft ich in den vergangenen Wochen Papiere unterzeichnen mußte, auf denen die DSGVO 
der Grund  ist, kann ich kaum noch zählen.


----------



## jupp11 (7 September 2018)

sascha schrieb:


> . Und die Einzelrambos sollte man aktuell auch im Griff haben...


https://www.zeit.de/2018/30/dsgvo-hamburg-entruempler-abmahnung


> Wie im Fall von P. V. argumentieren die abmahnenden Anwälte in der Regel, dass sie im Auftrag eines Konkurrenten tätig seien und dieser sich durch den Verstoß gegen die DSGVO benachteiligt fühle. Bisher aber ist völlig unklar, ob Unternehmen ihre Konkurrenten überhaupt wegen Verstößen gegen das Datenschutzrecht abmahnen oder verklagen dürfen. Ein eindeutiges Urteil dazu gibt es bisher nicht. "Die großen Kanzleien lassen deshalb lieber ihre Finger davon", sagt Werner, "aber einige Anwälte, die nun darauf hoffen, mit der DSGVO einen schnellen Taler zu verdienen, gibt es schon."


Das ist wohl so ein Einzelrambo


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (7 September 2018)

Das ist kein Einzelrambo, das ist ein juristischer Kamikaze-Möchtegernabzocker.

Bei dem gegenständlichen Strafrechtler scheitert es ja schon bei den einfachsten abmahnanwältlichen Fertigkeiten. Für so was braucht es keinen Anwaltskollegen, um sich seiner frechen Abmahnung zu erwehren.

Der Abmahnanwalt müsste ja *1.* darlegen können *wer* denn der Wettbewerber ist. Schon das scheint eine unüberweindbare Hürde für den Abmahnanwalt zu sein. *2.* Sollte der Abmahnanwalt darlegen, *worin* denn der angebliche Wettbewerbsvorteil liegt und *3.* warum sich dieser Wettbewerbsvorteil erst nach dem Inkraftteten der DSGVO auswirkt.

Im vorliegenden Fall kommt ja noch hinzu, dass die abgemahnte Webseite gar keine Daten erhebt und es schon von daher zu keinem Wettbewerbsverstoß kommen *kann*. 

Leider hat der Berufsstand der Rechtsanwälte die Möglichkeit der Selbstreinigung außer Kraft gesetzt, so dass solche Ärgernisse nicht einfach von ihrer Lizenz befreit werden können.


----------



## jupp11 (9 September 2018)

https://www.heise.de/newsticker/mel...fsichtsbehoerden-an-ihre-Grenzen-4158365.html


> Strengerer EU-Datenschutz bringt Aufsichtsbehörden an ihre Grenzen
> 
> Infolge der DSGVO wenden sich vermehrt Bürger an die Datenschutzbeauftragten von Bund und Ländern. Doch die halten die vorgegebenen Fristen nicht immer ein.


Was zu erwarten war...


----------



## jupp11 (27 September 2018)

https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Landgericht-Verstoesse-gegen-die-DSGVO-grundsaetzlich-abmahnbar-4176595.html


> Das LG Würzburg hat im Rahmen eines Beschlusses festgestellt, dass Verstöße gegen die DSGVO von einem Mitbewerber abgemahnt werden können.


aber keine voreiligen Schlüsse


> Bei der Entscheidung des Gerichts handelt es sich allerdings nur um einen Beschluss im Rahmen eines juristischen Eilverfahrens, bei dem es keine mündliche Verhandlung gegeben hat. Ob der Abgemahnte gegen den Beschluss vorgehen wird, ist noch nicht bekannt.


----------



## jupp11 (9 Oktober 2018)

https://www.heise.de/ix/meldung/Live-Webinar-150-Tage-DSGVO-was-wirklich-wichtig-ist-4182435.html


> Die befürchteten großen Abmahnwellen sind bislang ausgeblieben (auch wenn Datenschutzverstöße grundsätzlich abmahnbar sind, wie das Landgericht Würzburg unlängst entschieden hat). Auch die gigantischen Bußgelder, mit denen die DSGVO dem Datenschutz in Unternehmen Nachdruck verleihen will, sind noch nirgends verhängt worden – was vielleicht auch daran liegt, dass die DSGVO die Aufsichtsbehörden an ihre Grenzen gebracht hat.


Deutsche Amtsschimmel sind doch keine Rennpferde...


----------



## Reducal (13 Oktober 2018)

DSGVO, Betätigungsfeld für unseriöse Geldbeschaffer:



> DATENSCHUTZAUSKUNFT-ZENTRALE
> 
> Vorsicht vor diesem als „eilige Mitteilung“ deklarierten Schreiben! Wer es unterzeichnet, ist 500 Euro los.
> 
> >HIER<


----------



## jupp11 (13 Oktober 2018)

> Die „Datenschutzauskunft-Zentrale“, die als Anschrift eine Adresse in Oranienburg angibt, will sich die Unwissenheit ihrer potenziellen Opfer zu nutze machen.





> Vereinzelt geht das Kalkül der meist im Ausland sitzenden Betrüger aber auf. So weiß eine Starnberger Geschäftsfrau von zwei Fällen aus der Kreisstadt, in denen Unternehmer das aktuelle Fax unterschrieben hätten –


Wie ist  denn das Lösegeld kassiert worden? per Überweisung oder Lastschrift? 
Dann müßte sich doch per Kontorecherche der Abzockerladen ermitteln lassen bzw
 der entsprechenden Bank entsprechende Informationen zu geben. Der Polizei sollte 
das doch möglich sein.


> DAZ Zentrale Postverteilstelle Lehnitzstraße 11 16515 Oranienburg


ist nur ein Postfach in einem Einkaufscenter:
Es werden noch höhere Beträge genannt:
https://www.onlinewarnungen.de/warn...ntrale-daz-unternehmen-tappen-in-kostenfalle/


> Datenschutzauskunft-Zentrale (DAZ): Unternehmen tappen in Kostenfalle in Höhe von 1.777,86 Euro


https://www.diebewertung.de/dreiste...itzstrasse-11-eigentlicher-sitz-ist-in-malta/


> Dreister AbzockversuchAZ- Datenschutzauskunft-Zentrale aus Oranienburg,Lehnitzstraße 11-*eigentlicher Sitz ist in Malta!*


----------



## Reducal (14 Oktober 2018)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Wie ist  denn das Lösegeld kassiert worden?


Das weiß man erst, wenn der zweite Brief mit der Zahlungsaufforderung. Das Schema ist dasselbe, wie z. B. mit den Einträgen in Handelsregistern, interner Begriff Offertenbetrug. Dass die Betrüger aber tatsächlich in Malta sitzen, kann bezweifelt werden.


----------



## jupp11 (14 Oktober 2018)

Die Nummer "00800 77000777"  ist wohl in Malta registriert. Wo der Azockerverein wirklich sitzt ist bislang unklar.
 Es finden sich zahlreiche Berichte dazu: u.A:
https://www.zm-online.de/news/nachr...erfuegung-gegen-datenschutzauskunft-zentrale/


> Daraufhin hatten die Münchner die DAZ abgemahnt  und zur Abgabe einer Unterlassungserklärung aufgefordert. Nachdem keine  Reaktion erfolgt war, hatte man beim Landgericht München I eine einstweilige Verfügung beantragt. Dem Versender drohen bei Zuwiderhandlung ein Ordnungsgeld von bis zu 250.000 Euro oder eine Ordnungshaft von bis zu sechs Monaten.


Der Schuss ist wohl nach hinten losgegangen
https://www.pz-news.de/pforzheim_ar...atenschutzauskunftZentrale-_arid,1254944.html


> Im Falle einer „Gewerberegister-Zentrale“, die schon vor längerer Zeit nach einem ähnlichen Muster vorgegangen war, hat das AG Düsseldorf übrigens rechtskräftig entschieden, dass ein Vertrag mit dieser wegen arglistiger Täuschung angefochten werden kann. Es werde der fälschliche Eindruck einer amtlichen kostenlosen Eintragung erweckt sowie eine Pflicht des Adressaten zur Beantwortung suggeriert. Die Kosten würden verschleiert.


https://www.tlfdi.de/mam/tlfdi/presse/181001_pm-warnung_vor_fax_von_da-z_2_.pdf


> Achtung:
> Niemand  ist  verpflichtet,  diese  Angaben  an  eine  „Datenschutzauskunft -Zentrale“  zu  übermitteln.
> Bitte  wenden  Sie  sich  bei  Meldungen  zum  betrieblichen  und behördlichen  Datenschutzbeauftragten  mit  Sitz  in  Thüringen  wie  gewohnt  an  den  Thüringer Landesbeauftragten für den Datenschutz und die Informationsfreiheit
> .....
> ...


----------



## jupp11 (14 Oktober 2018)

https://www.rechtsanwalt-schwartmann.de/warnung-vor-datenschutzauskunft-zentrale/


> Wer ein solches Schreiben erhalten hat, sollte es aber *auf keinen Fall* unterschrieben zurücksenden. Denn dann erhält er in wenigen Tagen eine Rechnung über 592,62 EUR und bei Nichtzahlung eine anwaltliche Mahnung.


Na und? Nach dem Aufsehen dass dieser Fake hervorgerufen hat, glaub ich nicht dass,   die Typen sich aus der Deckung wagen.
Mal sehen, ob  der Kölner Anwalt, der sich  2014  einen (zweifelhaften Ruf erworben hat) sich auch hier betätigt:


> Die GWE Wirtschaftsinformations GmbH, die das Portal “gewerbeauskunft-zentrale.de” betreibt, bedient sich seit einiger Zeit der Dienste des Kölner Kollegen M. S.,


https://www.nwzonline.de/wirtschaft...er-datenschutzzentrale_a_50,2,2860519391.html


> K. kommentierte dies so:  „Es handelt sich um einen neuen Fall von Adressbuchschwindel, also um einen Betrugsversuch. Unternehmen sollten das Fax auf gar keinen Fall unterzeichnen, zurücksenden oder gar Beträge überweisen. Falls schon geschehen, können sie ihre Erklärung widerrufen beziehungsweise  anfechten und den Vertrag hilfsweise kündigen.


Dazu müssen sich die Typen erst mal aus der Deckung wagen. Ein Postfach ist  kein Geldempfänger.


----------



## jupp11 (14 Oktober 2018)

Reducal schrieb:


> Dass die Betrüger aber tatsächlich in Malta sitzen, kann bezweifelt werden.


Die Abzocker geben das als Sitz des Unternehmens  an
http://deutschland.datenschutz-auskunftszentrale-europa.com/allgemeinegfbedingungen.pdf 


> Allgemeine Vertragsbedingungen der DAZ Datenschutzauskunft
> Zentrale Ltd. 141 Edgard Bernard Street Gzira GZR1707, Malta
> (nachfolgend  DAZ Datenschutzauskunft Zentrale Ltd.genannt).
> ....
> ...


 Ob es tatsächlich eine  echte Verbindung gibt  oder einfach "benutzt" wird,  ist z.Z noch unklar.


> Die *Hunter Trade & Information Ltd.* betreibt zur Zeit u.a. auf der Domain https://www.hunter-mining.at/de/ noch eine Website die sich mit der Krypto-Währung Bitcoin beschäftigt


Unter der   Adresse 141 Edgard Bernard Street Gzira GZR1707, Malta   findet man " zwei Unternehmen
aber nicht den oben genannten Laden.


> Study Needs & More - Malta
> 141, Edgar Bernard Street,, Gzira, GZR 1707, Malta





> Office Solutions Malta
> in Ghaxaq 141, Edgar Bernard Street, Il-Gżira GZR 1707, Malta


----------



## jupp11 (14 Oktober 2018)

Nachtrag: Der Link zu der Seite mit den Recherchen
https://www.dury.de/datenschutzrech...en-verleiten-zum-abschluss-eines-3-jahre-abos


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (14 Oktober 2018)

Wie Du richtig geschrieben hast: "*Das Konto ist die Achillesferse*" dieser Masche. Ansonsten könnte es sich lohnen, das schicke Einfamilienhäuschen der Ölner GWE-Gebrüder zu durchsuchen - riecht wirklich verdächtig nach ihnen.

Lass die doch erst mal mit ihren Kontodaten rauszittern, da wären sie ruckzuck enttarnt.

Ich denke, dass die Erpressungsversuche zur Lösegeldübergabe in Anbetteleien über Kryptowährungen oder Amazon-Gutscheinen gipfeln werden.

Wer dann darauf eingeht, dem ist beim besten Willen nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## jupp11 (14 Oktober 2018)

Abzockerfax schrieb:
			
		

> *Rückantwort gebührenfrei per Fax
> bis zum 9.10.2018 an 0800 77 000 777*
> oder per Post an die unten angegebene Adresse


Der 9.10. ist vorbei und es hat sich nichts weiter ereignet.
 Weitere Faxe sind anscheinend nicht   aufgetaucht.
Hab das Gefühl, dass hier ein Versuchsballon gestartet wurde,
der nach dem Platzen im Nirwana verschwunden ist.


----------



## jupp11 (19 Oktober 2018)

DSVGO als Vorlage für Realposse: https://www.ksta.de/politik/verstossen-namen-an-klingelschildern-gegen-den-datenschutz--31458194


> Der Immobilien-Eigentümerverband Haus&Grund empfiehlt der „Bild-Zeitung” zufolge aktuell seinen Mitgliedern, vorsorglich die Namensschilder zu entfernen. Nur so könne sichergestellt sein, dass die Privatsphäre der Mieter gewährleistet und Bußgelder in Millionen-Höhe für den Vermieter vermieden würden, zitiert die Zeitung Verbands-Präsident Kai Warnecke.


 Guten Morgen Herr Nachbar Nr 007....


----------



## BenTigger (19 Oktober 2018)

Ja, ich kenne auch schon die Überlegungen der Großmutter von Hinerk, dem Treckerfahrer.
Sie will ja die Kirche verklagen, da ja auf den Grabsteinen auf dem Friedhof Name, Geburts- und Todesdatum stehen.
Diese müssen entfernt werden, da die Personen ja nicht mehr nachträglich um Erlaubnis der Veröffentlichung ihrer persönlichen Daten gebeten werden können....


----------



## jupp11 (20 Oktober 2018)

Neue "Arbeitsgebiete"  für Abmahnanwälte

https://www.apotheke-adhoc.de/mediathek/detail/aporetro-satire-abmahnfalle-namensschilder/


> Abmahnfalle Namensschilder Berlin - Stammkunden kennen sowieso jeden Mitarbeiter mit Namen. Und die anderen interessieren sich gar nicht dafür. Also lieber weg mit den Namensschilder, sonst gibt es Ärger wegen der DS-GVO. Nicht.


https://eventfaq.de/namensschilder-auf-konferenzen/


> Auf vielen Tagungen und Kongresse werden Namensschilder für die Plätze verteilt oder für den Gast auf einem Tisch zum Mitnehmen bereitgestellt.
> Ist das datenschutzrechtlich (oder persönlichkeitsrechtlich) zulässig?



Es geht weiter: https://www.datenschutz.bremen.de/datenschutztipps/orientierungshilfen_und_handlungshilfen/namensschilder_auf_der_arbeitskleidung-15400


> Namensschilder auf der Arbeitskleidung
> In Unternehmen ist es vielfach üblich, dass Beschäftigte auf ihrer Kleidung oder der firmeneigenen Arbeitskleidung Namensschilder tragen, die mit ihren vollständigen Namen (Vornamen und Nachnamen) versehen sind. Bei einem Namen handelt es sich um ein personenbezogenes Datum im Sinne des Artikel 4 Nummer 1 Datenschutz-Grundverordnung (DS-GVO).


 usw, usw, usw


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (20 Oktober 2018)

Es sind halt Juristen und sonst von mäßigem Verstand ...


----------



## jupp11 (8 Dezember 2018)

http://www.lareda.hessenrecht.hessen.de/lexsoft/default/hessenrecht_lareda.html#docid:7876045
Urteil vom 5.5.2018


> AG Bad Hersfeld, 15.05.2017 - F 120/17 EASO
> Orientierungssatz:
> Pflicht zur elterlichen Aufsicht, Kontrolle und Gefahren-Abwendung bei digitalen 'smarten' Medien (Smartphones, Tablets, Apps, Messenger-Dienste) sowie zu klaren Absprachen und Vorgaben zur familiären Mediennutzung


https://www.derwesten.de/panorama/d...nwelle-gegen-whatsapp-nutzer-id211041471.html


> Droht nach Urteil Abmahnwelle gegen WhatsApp-Nutzer?


Offensichtlich nicht: Dieses etwas irritierende Urteil scheint keinerlei Konsequenzen im Gefolge gehabt zu haben.


----------



## jupp11 (21 Januar 2019)

https://www.handelsblatt.com/politi...tml?ticket=ST-909325-bIWllsdIc3qvsTd27LsD-ap4


> Behörden verhängen erste Bußgelder wegen Verstößen gegen DSGVO
> Bundesweit ergingen bisher in 41 Fällen Bußgeldbescheide wegen DSGVO-Verstößen. Vor allem kleine Unternehmen sind auf die neuen Regeln offenbar nicht vorbereitet.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (8 März 2019)

A Star Is Born: *IDS Interessengemeinschaft Datenschutz e.v.*, aus Ludwigsgelde.

Satzung des Vereins von Ende 02/2019, eingetragen ins Vereinregister am 08.03.2019. Ein erstes Opfer, eine Arztpraxis in HH, deren Website am 29.02.2019 nicht SSL-verschlüsselt war (Abmahnung liegt mir vor).


----------



## jupp11 (8 März 2019)

Webseite? Haben   solange mit der Vereinsgründung gewartet bis sie ein Opfer ausgespäht haben?


----------



## Reducal (9 März 2019)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *IDS Interessengemeinschaft Datenschutz e.v.*, aus Ludwigsfelde.
> ...


Haben vermutlich Respekt davor, selbst abgemahnt zu werden.


----------



## jupp11 (9 März 2019)

Stadt Ludwigsfelde - Seesportclub Siethen e.V.
					

Kutterrudern und -segeln, seemännische Knoten, Schwimmen, Tauklettern und mehr!




					www.ludwigsfelde.de
				



Hier sind sie (noch) nicht aufgeführt. Werden sie vermutlich  auch nicht.
Öffentlichtsarbeit dürfte denen fern liegen....


----------



## Reducal (10 März 2019)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit so einem e. V? Musss so ein Verein nicht gemeinnützig und darf nicht auf Gewinn ausgerichtet sein? Und dann, gilt ein Verein, der angeblich in Datenschutz macht, als Mitbewerber z. B. zu einer Arztpraxis und darf der überhaupt abmahnen und das pauschal mit dem Interesse der Verbraucher begründen?

Das Schreiben aus LUF liegt mir nun auch vor. Daraus ergibt sich, dass der Verein für seine entstandenen Kosten (erstmal) _nur_ 285,60 € in der Unterlassungs- und Verpflichtungserklärung vereinbart. Aber, die Tücke liegt im Detail! Ist erstmal die Erklärung abgegeben und stellen die Preußen erneut einen Verstoß nach der DSGVO fest, dann machen sie eine Vertragsstrafe i. H. v. 4000 € geltend.


----------



## jupp11 (10 März 2019)

Reducal schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit so einem e. V? Musss so ein Verein nicht gemeinnützig und darf nicht auf Gewinn ausgerichtet sein? Und dann, gilt ein Verein, der angeblich in Datenschutz macht, als Mitbewerber z. B. zu einer Arztpraxis und darf der überhaupt abmahnen und das pauschal mit dem Interesse der Verbraucher begründen?







__





						Verein – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				





> Ein eingetragener Verein ist ein* nicht wirtschaftlicher Verein*, der in das Vereinsregister des jeweils zuständigen Amtsgerichts eingetragen ist. Für die Zuständigkeit des Amtsgerichts ist der Vereinssitz maßgeblich.


Ob die damit überhaupt rechtsfähig sind, kann m.E   in Frage gestellt werden.








						Definition: eingetragener Verein (e.V.)
					

Was ist "eingetragener Verein (e.V.)"? Definition im Gabler Wirtschaftslexikon vollständig und kostenfrei online. ✓Geprüftes Wissen beim Original.




					wirtschaftslexikon.gabler.de


----------



## Hippo (10 März 2019)

Das e.V. macht aus einer - ich nenns mal Interessengemeinschaft die eine GbR darstellt und jedes Mtglied voll mit dem Privatvermögen haftet einen Verein bei dem das einfache Mitled nur mit seinem Vereinsbeitrag haftet. Nur der Vorstand kann bei grober Fahrlässigkeit mit seinem Vermögen herangezogen werden.
Was Du meinst ist die Gemeinnützigkeit >>> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gemeinnützigkeit


----------



## Reducal (10 März 2019)

Na, da hamma doch eine ordentliche Erklärung von einem Juristen: https://www.ratgeberrecht.eu/abmahnung/abmahnung-igd-interessengemeinschaft-datenschutz-e-v.html



			
				RA Alexander Bräuer schrieb:
			
		

> Die uns vorliegende Abmahnung des von den Herrschaften Leonard Zobel und Rouven Rosenbaum vertretenen IGD Vereins wirft viele Fragen auf, die dringend zu prüfen sind.
> 
> Nun ja, die Abmahnung strotzt vor inhaltlichen, logischen und rechtlichen Fehlern. Zudem scheinen die Hintergründe zumindest fragwürdig und sollten nicht ungeprüft bleiben.
> 
> Wir verfolgen die Abmahnungen weiter und berichten...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (10 März 2019)

LZ und RR, sind das nicht zwei Typen aus Berlin, die in Kryptowährung machen?


----------



## jupp11 (10 März 2019)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> LZ und RR, sind das nicht zwei Typen aus Berlin, die in Kryptowährung machen?


genau https://firmen.n-tv.de/rouven-rosenbaum.html




__





						Leonard Zobel: "Hallo Bison", bitmeister GmbH, Pressemitteilung - lifePR
					

bitmeister GmbH, Leonard Zobel, Geschäftsführer der bitmeister GmbH aus Berlin, begrüßt den Start der Kryptohandelsplattform Bison. „Wir…




					www.lifepr.de
				



Das paßt wie A... auf Eimer


----------



## jupp11 (7 Mai 2019)

DSGVO: Mythen aus dem ersten Jahr Datenschutz-Grundverordnung
					

Vergangenen Mai kamen die neuen Datenschutzregeln der EU zur Anwendung. Die Datenschutz-Grundverordnung (DSGVO) führte zu Verwirrung und Verunsicherung - und viele Bürger verstehen sie bis heute nicht.




					www.spiegel.de
				





> DSGVO-Hysterie Ein Jahr nach dem Weltuntergang
> Vergangenen Mai kamen die neuen Datenschutzregeln der EU zur Anwendung. Die Datenschutz-Grundverordnung (DSGVO) führte zu Verwirrung und Verunsicherung -* und viele Bürger verstehen sie bis heute nicht.*


"Viele" ist maßlos untertrieben


----------



## Reducal (7 Mai 2019)

Die DSGVO schießt mMn unangebracht über die Ziele hinaus und berücksichtigt die dauernd sich revolutionierenden, technischen Möglichkeiten nur wenig.


----------



## jupp11 (8 Mai 2019)

Sieht der Datenschutzbeauftragte anders:








						Datenschutzbeauftragter Kelber lobt die DSGVO
					

Der Bundesbeauftragte für den Datenschutz warnt vor drohenden Grundrechtseingriffen durch die Polizei. Die DSGVO wertet er als Erfolg.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				





> Interessant ist der Jahresbericht des BfDI in diesem Jahr auch, weil er eine erste Bilanz der umstrittenen neuen Datenschutz-Grundverordnung (DSGVO) enthält.
> Die fällt nach Kelber insgesamt positiv aus. "Mit der DSGVO gilt erstmals ein in der gesamten EU unmittelbar anwendbares Datenschutzrecht", sagte er. Und es zeige sich bereits, dass sich die DSGVO weit über Europa hinaus zu einem Standard entwickle, an dem sich auch Staaten in Asien, Nord- und Südamerika orientieren.


----------



## Reducal (15 Mai 2019)

> Wegen Kleinigkeiten soll niemand mehr abkassiert werden: Barleys Entwurf des Gesetzes gegen missbräuchliche Abmahnungen ist fertig. Unseriöse Abmahn-Trupps sollen keine Chance mehr haben.
> 
> ...richtet sich gegen Unternehmen und Organisationen, denen es nicht um ihr Recht geht, sondern ums Geldverdienen mit massenhaften Abmahnungen.
> 
> >HIER<


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (17 Mai 2019)

Politik wie immer: "das Gegenteil von <gut gemacht> ist halt <gut gemeint>", wir haben nur vermeintlich Profis in Parlamenten oder schlimmer noch, Leute, die die Fehler bewußt einbauen, wohlwissend, dass ihre anwältelnden Kollegen davon zu profitieren wissen.


----------



## Reducal (17 Mai 2019)

....aber zumindest der Fehler im System scheint korrigiert zu werden.


----------



## jupp11 (17 Mai 2019)

DSGVO, Urheberrecht & Co.: Bundesregierung will das Abmahnunwesen einhegen
					

Der Missbrauch des "bewährten Abmahnrechts" soll künftig stärker verhindert werden. Kostenpflichtige Datenschutzabmahnungen würden schwerer.




					www.heise.de
				





> Der Missbrauch des "bewährten Abmahnrechts" soll künftig stärker verhindert werden.


Bewährts muß nicht  geflickt werden. 








						Gesetz zur Stärkung des fairen Wettbewerbs
					

Der Gesetzentwurf enthält eine Reihe aufeinander abgestimmter Maßnahmen zur Verhinderung eines Missbrauchs des bewährten Abmahnrechts sowie zur Verbesserung der Transparenz bei urheberrechtlichen Abmahnungen. Die ebenfalls vorgesehene Einführung einer Reparaturklausel im Designrecht dient der...




					www.bmjv.de
				





> Gesetz zur Stärkung des fairen Wettbewerbs
> Der Gesetzentwurf enthält eine Reihe aufeinander abgestimmter Maßnahmen zur Verhinderung eines Missbrauchs des bewährten Abmahnrechts sowie zur Verbesserung der Transparenz bei urheberrechtlichen Abmahnungen. Die ebenfalls vorgesehene Einführung einer Reparaturklausel im Designrecht dient der Verbesserung des Wettbewerbs bei formgebundenen Ersatzteilen im Interesse von Verbrauchern sowie des freien Ersatzteilhandels.


Bin mal gespannt, was da wieder gebastelt wird.


----------



## jupp11 (25 Mai 2019)

Datenschutzgrundverordnung - Das verflixte erste Jahr
					

Die DSGVO ist zwar besser als ihr Ruf, aber viel zu bürokratisch. Viele wissen bis heute nicht, was sie zu tun haben.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				





> Die DSGVO ist zwar besser als ihr Ruf. Aber sie ist viel zu bürokratisch. Und viele wissen bis heute nicht, wie sie sich zu verhalten haben, weil die Regeln oft schwammig formuliert sind.


----------



## jupp11 (4 Februar 2020)

Abmahnungs-Welle: Vorsicht vor Spam-Mails von "realen" Anwälten
					

Wer dieser Tage eine Mail über vermeintliche Copyright-Verletzungen bekommt, sollte darin keine Links anklicken.




					www.heise.de
				



Erstaunlich dass erst jetzt  die Abzocker auf den Trichter gekommen sind.


----------



## Hippo (4 Februar 2020)

Vielleicht haben sie jetzt erst der Standard-Rat gelesen immer erst zu prüfen ob die abmahnende Kanzlei auch wirklich gibt ...


----------



## jupp11 (4 Februar 2020)

> Wer so eine Mail bekommt, sollte auf keinen Fall auf enthaltene Links klicken. Das gilt übrigens generell beim Lesen von Mails. Außerdem sollte man nicht ohne Nachzudenken Dateianhänge öffnen. Letzteres ist in vielen Fällen immer noch einer der verbreitetsten Infektionswege.


Die größte Gefahr sitzt  wie immer vor dem Bildschirm. 
Daran wird sich auch in der Zukunft nichts ändern. Im Gegenteil:
 Dank Smartphone Gehirnwäsche wird jedes Denken, falls überhaupt vorhanden,
 weiter "weggewischt"....


----------

